# US market pricing for TT / TTS line announced.



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Surprised this wasn't posted yet.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...ounces-pricing-for-the-all-new-tt-model-line/



> The quintessential design icon boasts a new driver-focused interior and true sports-car performance
> TT sets standards for in-vehicle technology with the Audi virtual cockpit – a fully digital instrument cluster
> Virtual cockpit powered by first automotive NVIDIA® Tegra® 30 processor integration
> Audi today announced pricing for the all-new 2016 Audi TT model line. The iconic vehicle boasts an exciting new design characterized by the use of innovative technologies and driver-focused performance.
> ...


Key bullets:

- No manual transmission.
- 292 HP TTS.
- TTS available in Daytona Gray and Sepang Blue.
- S Sport seats available.
- Roadster comes with neck heaters.
- Launch edition available and limited to 75 units, but only Mythos Black (why???).


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

would be nice if it was Nardo Grey that was offered


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Audi would have had a day 1 order for me if the car had been available with a manual transmission (I would cancel my S5, which has not yet started production).

I'm extremely disappointed that they won't listen to their customers and it makes me glad I placed an order for possibly the last Audi ever to feature a real driver's transmission option.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Red leather interior. Nice!


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

And when can they be ordered,,,,,,, then show up?

Thanks


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I assume orders can be made May 11*

That is when all the pricing and configuration data are to be released to the dealers. Delivery this summer. However, I've seen posts on other boards of Mk 3 sightings in the US. Audi USA was going to supply at least one for the recent TT West but backed out.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Ordered a TTS today, Ibis white, Express Red Interior, Tech Package, B&O and Napa Leather (Required for Express Red) MSRP: $57,525.00!


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

In for real details from Frank. 😎


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'm bummed*



Mr. Rabboto said:


> Ordered a TTS today, Ibis white, Express Red Interior, Tech Package, B&O and Napa Leather (Required for Express Red) MSRP: $57,525.00!


Nice configuration but if/when Audi USA sells a TTS roadster, it will be in the 60's comparably equipped. I was really looking forward to the Mk 3 TTS roadster but at that price I'd rather get a corvette.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

You'd have to pay me $60k to drive a Corvette.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Does MMI/tech package have Sirus XM capability?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Sirius is standard.

Tech package is Nav, Audi Connect, Side Assist, Auto-dimming power folding mirrors, Parking system plus (F&R) and rearview camera for $3250.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Sirius is standard.
> 
> Tech package is Nav, Audi Connect, Side Assist, Auto-dimming power folding mirrors, Parking system plus (F&R) and rearview camera for $3250.


Thanks!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'd agree with you until this latest C7 version*



Mr. Rabboto said:


> You'd have to pay me $60k to drive a Corvette.


But the real proof is in the marketplace where about 38,000 corvettes were delivered in 2014. The TT has averaged about 2,000 a year in the US since 2009.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Oh well since 38000 other people bought one I guess I'll get one too


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Oh well since 38000 other people bought one I guess I'll get one too


Agreed. Not a Vette guy. TTS it is. Full time VAG owner here.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's like a Corvette. Except it has with 4 seats, 4 cylinders, 4-wheel-drive, and 2 clutches. 
With just a stage 1 tune the TT-S will be just as capable as a Z51 Stingray. Except in ideal conditions on track or closed roads. Crazy to say it but this will be like a front-engined baby 997 Turbo (again, tuned, but fully stock hardware).


----------



## hellthorne (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Ordered a TTS today, Ibis white, Express Red Interior, Tech Package, B&O and Napa Leather (Required for Express Red) MSRP: $57,525.00!


I heard on other forums that dealers are not able to actually place ordersas of noon today (05/18). Did yours actually put your into the computer or did they just take your info on paper? I am hearing that delivery is estimated to be late August at the earliest. Did your dealer give you a delivery estimate?

thanks.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I work at a dealership. They are in the order guide now but you are correct, we are waiting for the allocations to actually place the order in the system.

I've heard July for regular TT and a 2-3 month delay for the TTS, so we'll see.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ugh, this, a mk7 R or an S3...


----------



## hellthorne (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I work at a dealership. They are in the order guide now but you are correct, we are waiting for the allocations to actually place the order in the system.
> 
> I've heard July for regular TT and a 2-3 month delay for the TTS, so we'll see.



When do you expect allocations to become available? The July date you mentioned is for delivery, right?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Not sure, soon I hope. July is expected delivery of TT launch cars, not dealer ordered cars.


----------



## hellthorne (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Not sure, soon I hope. July is expected delivery of TT launch cars, not dealer ordered cars.


Any updates on allocations? My local dealer is still waiting on TT allocations. I was told the allocation forecast may come on June 12.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I've heard mid-June as well.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been seriously thinking about the TTS. After looking at all the specs and price, I think I will just get what I really want, to me it makes sense. 355 hp AWD.


https://danbury.porschedealer.com/p...2006/Seal+Grey+Metallic/grey/1244597/info.php


Yes, I am aware of the IMS issue.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ That's a sweet car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellthorne (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I've heard mid-June as well.


So no allocations this month for florida according to my dealer. Did you get any allocations?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

We got allocated a base launch car, no orders. I was told the TTS launch is about 2 months behind the base TT.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It already shows the option to get a 2016 TT on my local dealers website. 
No price or stock shown though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

Anyone know when the launch edition TTS will be available to order and what it's price will be?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

andycooper said:


> Anyone know when the launch edition TTS will be available to order and what it's price will be?


Msrp on Audi website shows $52k for the TTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

Converted2VW said:


> Msrp on Audi website shows $52k for the TTS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Launch Edition* TTS. I can read the MSRP of the TTS and option it up like anybody else, but it doesn't speak to the 75 instances of the launch edition.


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

*Use the Order Guide*

Not the Website. It has pricing for the launch edition. It's $5550 msrp.


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

NCoastGTi said:


> Not the Website. It has pricing for the launch edition. It's $5550 msrp.


Ahhh, thank you. A quick scouring of the internet located the order guide. So, the TTS launch edition MSRP is $51,900 + $925 destination charge + $5,550 for the launch edition package + $575 metallic paint charge, for a total of $58,950 (excl taxes and title and stuff).

Adding up the options if you were to do them separately, it looks like you're paying $450 for the "launch edition" exclusivity (and perhaps some exclusive interior inlays), which really isn't bad at all.

Of course the next question is whether or not they're all sold already ...


----------

